# Schutzhund Club in Mississippi?



## heather29910 (Sep 13, 2011)

Really interested in Schutzhund but can't seem to find any clubs in Mississippi... Heard about a club in New Orleans but there doesn't seem to be any sort of website or information regarding the club. HELP


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

From what I know there is only one or two in "the club". Don't have a helper. I am not positive about that so if there is a big active club forgive me. I live on Arkansas/La line and drive to Little Rock to train. We have a very active club if you are any where near West central Mississippi.


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Heather there are 2 clubs in the new orleans area. One meets in Destrahan on Saturday mornings at 8 and the other meets on the west bank in morrero they meet wednesday evenings at 7 I think. I live in Ponchatoula and train in destrahan. There is also a trial this weekend Oct. 8th in west wego just accross the river from new orleans. If you are interested PM me your email address and I will send you the flyer for the trial.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Doesn't Danny Spreitler have a club in MS? Heart of the South or some such?


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

I know of a guy who played full back for Miss State and he and his dad avidly train and compete in Schutzhund. I'll have to get back to you on what club they are in though. I'm in Jackson, I'll ask some around about some club info.


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

Found their site. I believe they're more of a breeding training service for protection. Here is their site. I'm sure they could be of a lot of help in pointing you to the right club near here.

Canine Concepts German Shepherd breeding, training, imports

ETA: this trainer was on Team USA several times


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

Heather, where are you in Mississippi? I've been looking for a training group/partner/anybody! near me (I'm 36 miles south of Jackson MS). I like what I see of the Schutzhund training, but not sure I'll go whole hog into competition. Can't really afford all the travel.

My pup is 5 months old, a rescue, she's 1/2 German Shepherd, 1/2 Dobie, and so far is socializing and learning very quickly. 

Glad to see you're looking, too.


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Here is the trial info. the date has been changed to the 8th only. 

_GREATER NEW ORLEANS SCHUTZHUND CLUB TRIAL_

_WE ARE HOSTING OUR YEARLY TRIAL ON OCTOBER 8th.&9th,2011_
_JUDGE WILL BE NIKKI BANFIELD_
_ALL PHASES WILL BE OFFERED_
_THIS EVENT WILL BE HELD @ CATFISH BOURGEOIS PARK 419 AVENUE A & WEST BANK EXP. WESTWEGO LA._
_STARTING TIME WILL BE 6:30 AM _
_FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT DAVID BILLIOT (504)348-9105_​


----------



## Natalie Kaye (Dec 26, 2017)

Figured I would revive this old timey thread. lol I'm trying to peak some interest in the area. Anyone?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If you don't mind the drive, the NOLA club is on FB. Cajun Team:
https://www.facebook.com/CajunTeamSchutzhundClub/

One of our adopted rescue alumni just earned his BH with them. I've heard very good things about them (welcoming, supportive club). Being in contact with them might help you gauge wider interest in the area, since a lot of people drive in to train.


----------



## Natalie Kaye (Dec 26, 2017)

Magwart said:


> If you don't mind the drive, the NOLA club is on FB. Cajun Team:
> https://www.facebook.com/CajunTeamSchutzhundClub/
> 
> One of our adopted rescue alumni just earned his BH with them. I've heard very good things about them (welcoming, supportive club). Being in contact with them might help you gauge wider interest in the area, since a lot of people drive in to train.


Ive thought about checking out that group but it would get tiresome driving right at 6 hrs that day and training about once a week. Maybe I can line something up if I cant get any locals interested. Thanks for the info


----------

